# Bad news, need some input.



## confederateknowhow (Oct 28, 2012)

I had 10 pounds worth of venison roasts curing in a corning cure in my grandpa's walk-in cooler. All pieces were under water and would be ready to take out and package today. He called my yesterday and said that the cooler quit running at some point. We don't know when. The meat that he had hanging in there was bad. It got up into the 80's last week. The cooler is in his garage. He said he thought that my meat would be okay with it being cured, but I'm not sure. It doesn't smell bad, but with the pickling spices, I wonder if it's just masking any bad smell. What's your thoughts? Thanks for the help.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 28, 2012)

My thought is you already know that it should be heading to the burning pit or trash...


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 28, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> My thought is you already know that it should be heading to the burning pit or trash...


X2 . not worth the risk


----------



## daveomak (Oct 28, 2012)

........  Not much point getting sick twice over 1 piece of meat.....  once when you know it has gone bad and then when you eat it cause you don't want to throw it away.....


----------



## frosty (Oct 28, 2012)

I understand you hate to lose the meat, but it isn't worth risking your health.  Better safe than sorry!  You and your family are better off without it, this time.

Good luck!


----------



## confederateknowhow (Oct 28, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> My thought is you already know that it should be heading to the burning pit or trash...


Yeah, I do know. Just wanted the reassurance. It's a real bummer. I HATE that an animal that I harvested and worked so hard for has to go to waste. I'd rather not get sick though. I already made one trip to the E.R. when butchering it, along with my middle finger requiring stitches. On the bright side, I have 5, well, one pound of Jerky left from the animal. Thanks for reassuring me that I'm doing the right thing. Take care, and may God bless.


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 28, 2012)

When in doubt throw it out, that's my motto when it comes to questionable food


----------



## jp61 (Oct 28, 2012)

raymo76 said:


> When in doubt throw it out, that's my motto when it comes to questionable food


----------

